# Victor Sinclair Bohemian Red Ginsburg Cigar Review - very good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a quality every day cigar, the use of the Brazilian wrapper gives it an edge to the flavor you get. I was very happy with every aspect of t...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Bohemian Red Ginsburg Cigar Review - very good


----------

